# Gilardino torna in B. A Spezia.



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Qualche giorno fa, la società ligure ha comunicato di aver messo sotto contratto Alberto Gilardino, che era alla ricerca da quest'estate di una nuova squadra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Ottobre 2017)

Pensare che il Gila ha vinto mondiale e champion


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Ottobre 2017)

Io l'avrei visto ancora bene in serie A. Ci sono certe squadre che ne avrebbero avuto bisogno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io l'avrei visto ancora bene in serie A. Ci sono certe squadre che ne avrebbero avuto bisogno.


Infatti; nel Crotone o nel Benevento, ad esempio, sarebbe titolare.


----------



## Eziomare (5 Ottobre 2017)

Nel momento apicale della propria carriera sarebbe tranquillamente sceso con noi in serie cadetta.
Come Gattuso.
Sempre rispetto per Gila.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io l'avrei visto ancora bene in serie A. Ci sono certe squadre che ne avrebbero avuto bisogno.



Lo Spezia è già troppo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa, la società ligure ha comunicato di aver messo sotto contratto Alberto Gilardino, che era alla ricerca da quest'estate di una nuova squadra.



L'anno scorso, prima ad Empoli e poi a Pescara, non ha fatto nemmeno un gol.

Forse in Serie B qualcosa riesce ancora a fare, vediamo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2017)

Almeno un gol in una serata magica l'ha fatto, un piccolo ricordo degno di lui ce l'ho.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Almeno un gol in una serata magica l'ha fatto, un piccolo ricordo degno di lui ce l'ho.



Oh non ha fatto così schifo


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Giocatore che non mi è mai piaciuto, ma incredibilmente sta nella top 10 dei bomber all time della serie A con 188 gol all'attivo..Incredibile 

(anche se va detto che ha giocato oltre 500 partite e come prima punta ha una media gol abbastanza bassa, quasi da 10 più che da 9...è lontanissimo dai Re dei bomber del calcio moderno tipo Sheva, Ibra Trezeguet e Vieri che hanno avuto medie attorno allo 0,55 o Higuain che in serie A viaggia oltre 0,60 media degna di Ronaldo il fenomeno ma col livello indecente degli ultimi anni a suo favore)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Novembre 2017)

Oggi il nostro Gilardino sarebbe titolare indiscutibile in nazionale


----------

